
Why Millennials Aren’t Buying Homes - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/utopiapress/why-millennials-arent-buying-homes-10696a264f15
======
just_myles
Because they can't get from under student debt. Also property values in the
bigger cities have skyrocketed. Rents have also skyrocketed. Really hard to
get ahead when things like this are a factor.

Notice I didn't even mention wages for non-stem workers.

